# Regional - Finding a job easier in some places than others



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

The gap between Australia's regional jobless rates is at its widest in almost 20 years. FAR north Queensland may be beautiful one day, perfect the next, but the economic climate in the tropical north has taken on a definite wintry chill.


Apparently there is employment if you have skills in demand e.g. healthcare etc. Cairns had already been belted by decreasing tourist numbers from Japan etc.

The article also includes data comparing suburbs in Melbourne etc.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Of course we are experiencing recession right now so unemployment rate is that high. There are some situation that people seeking for job that is far from them because they have job availability on that place so we can't help it but to apply and a chance to earn money even you're moving to other place. I think it's common nowadays.


----------



## james (Sep 25, 2009)

*Right now it is looking like recission period for jobs in australia but have chances.*

of course now a days the rescission period is going on...but even though some of the recruitment agencies helps the people by recruitment...i hope rescission will gone within less time then again we will get back with good days....i hope and i wish all the people will get a good job...


----------

